# Tecumseh LV195EA - No spark.



## Thing 1 (Jun 10, 2013)

First, let me give a little history for the mower. This was my father in laws mower purchased around 2005 . Halfway through the season the self propel quit working. While it was being repaired he bought another mower and this one sat until this year. I rebuilt the carb just to make sure everything was good to go and it started on the first pull. After about 4 passes it just died. 

Based on reading another post, I tested for spark with the kill switch disconnected and the bag on and still got nothing. I replaced the coil (gap is good) and still nothing.

Any idea where to go from here?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you replace the ignition module with a coil? 
If you installed a new module, which is what I think you are calling the coil then you also need to make sure you did not install it upside down, as they can be installed in either direction. They are usually marked as to which side goes down or up.


----------



## Thing 1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for responding 30year. Yes, the ignition module. I didn't notice any markings for up or down, I just oriented it the same way the old one was: with the kill switch connection down.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's possible the replacement module is defective, you should have some spark if it's installed correctly and your testing with the kill switch disconnected. Are you testing with the pull starter installed? or just spinning by hand?


----------



## Thing 1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I tested both ways. Maybe my gap is off? Based on a video I found, I used an index card folded in half to set the gap.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Try setting the gap without folding the business card.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Where did you get the coil? If it's off an older unit with points & condenser, it won't work on a unit that had solid-state on it. If a single wire from the old coil disappears under the flywheel, it has points. Tecumseh coils used to have a part number on it. Using your current spec. number from the engine you could look it up online and check to see what coil / module it calls for.

Elsewise, everyone else above has given you correct advice.


----------



## Thing 1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rentahusband said:


> Try setting the gap without folding the business card.


Thanks. I haven't had a chance to try it yet. Will regap it tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Thing 1 (Jun 10, 2013)

paulr44 said:


> Where did you get the coil? If it's off an older unit with points & condenser, it won't work on a unit that had solid-state on it. If a single wire from the old coil disappears under the flywheel, it has points. Tecumseh coils used to have a part number on it. Using your current spec. number from the engine you could look it up online and check to see what coil / module it calls for.
> 
> Elsewise, everyone else above has given you correct advice.


Thanks for the input. I used the spec. number and bought the part new from a local small engine supply.


----------

